# Does the Fantom Cross Team Ti accept a 135mm hub?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

zuuds said:


> Inquiring minds want to know!



This bike is built for 130mm hubs
It is Ti of course; and many people would cold set one to 135mm if needed
however, there are plenty of great wheels available in 130mm


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

zuuds said:


> Inquiring minds want to know!


Can't respace the hub?


----------

